# Kleine Anleitung zum Upgraden von ISPConfig



## AndréS (12. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal nachfragen wo ich eine Anleitung zum Upgraden finde. Habe noch 2.2.15 und wollte nun langsam auf 2.2.18 umsteigen. Aber mein Problem ist, ich möchte nichts kaputt machen, daher will ich das streng nach Schema F machen. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2007)

Einfach die aktuelle Version runterladen und setup ausführen.

Zur Sicherheit kannst Du vorher noch ein Backup der Verzeichnisse /root/ispconfig, /home/admispconfig und der ISPConfig MySQL Datenbank machen. Weiterhin ist es sinnvoll, alles im Verzeichnis /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/ zu lüschen, außer den Unterverzeichnissen webmail und squirrelmail (falls vorhanden).


----------

